# Buying watches from the USA on the net?



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Anyone done this? It all started when I read this week's Sunday Times article (http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2103-1028029,00.html) about the strength of the pound, and how cheaply some goods can now be bought from the States. I was surprised to read that the import duty on a watch is only 55p, and have had a look at the watch website the article mentions http://www.orolus.com and it seems really cheap.

For example the Tag Monaco is on the site @ $1,856, which is Â£1,033. Add on the 55p duty and 17.5% VAT it comes to Â£1,214. Add on the $16 shipping and the grand total is Â£1,223. This is sorely tempting as this watch is Â£2,100 in the shops and Â£1,680 on blitzwatches.

I've double-checked the duty rate on the EU site from the article, and it confirms the maximum duty on a watch is â‚¬0.80. It is also confirmed on a different site here - http://www.directly2u.co.uk/customs.html#Toys.

The only small flaw in my workings is that I used the current exchange rate of Â£1.7950. and I will be charged this rate plus "a bit" by the CC company, plus of course the rate may move a bit. Even so it seems a complete steal.

So, as I said, anyone done this? Seems too good to be true.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

At the mo buying most things from the US is much cheaper and the way you have bought is perfectly fine.

Just one caution when buying watches... beware of the time difference :!: :lol:

sorry I could'nt resist!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mayur said:


> At the mo buying most things from the US is much cheaper and the way you have bought is perfectly fine.
> 
> *Just one caution when buying watches... beware of the time difference :!: :lol: *
> 
> sorry I could'nt resist!


arf arf


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Beware! They're mainly made in Italy fakes! Take a holiday in Naples and you can spare even more in buying almost everything!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I bought the GF a Gucci watch and then got sent a letter and had to pay Â£60 duty, not much of to worry about if you're saving Â£800 though.

Saul.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Have you tried these

http://www.bacario.com/

Mucho cheapo!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why not save the VAT, spend the money saved on a flight and go and buy one in person? Then just wear it back...

As long as you buy from a franchised TAG, Rolex, Omega etc dealer, you should have no problems. It's not as if the product is any different, and the warranties are international.

Now I am looking for a family or persons who are moving over from the US who would be willing to ship a 225hp Honda 4 stroke outboard motor (huge packing case and about 200kg) in a container with their own possessions.....


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've just come back from Switzerland and was tempted by a decent watch over there. How does it work with the VAT though? I was told that you claim it back when you get to the airport, but I wasn't convinced. Sounds like the US might be an even better option. :?


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Ill try and be un-biased here...

http://www.orolus.com = Not a USA site. They are Malaysian company based in Kula Lumpar. Note there is no phone number to contact them either. Take your chances...

Switzerland = You can NOT claim the VAT back!!! They were telling your porkies.

USA Companies = Yes dollar is very good currently. Only downside is a lot of them scratch off serial number of the watch. Also you wont get the warranty card which means if there is a problem with it you will need to send it off to USA to get fixed (i.e. not cheap and not quick).
And like stated you have to pay VAT & Duty.

Therefore best option is to buy from ourselves......... (clearly the logical route  )

Steve-Mc if you want to buy a Monaco, drop me a message Im sure I can do you a better deal.

Matt

http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Have bought a number of items from US internet sites, mostly clothes. Payment of duty seems to depend on who delivers the item.
If ParcelForce are the delivery boys then the postman will insist you pay at the door!
If some other courier, then they have never bothered to ask for payment and just assume you are honest enough to fill in a form and pay up!.


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Paula - For the value of these wristwatches all the USA companies will send them via FedEx or UPS, both if which will need VAT/DUTY paid before you get the goods unfourtnatly.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

mattwarren said:


> Ill try and be un-biased here...
> 
> http://www.orolus.com = Not a USA site. They are Malaysian company based in Kula Lumpar. Note there is no phone number to contact them either. Take your chances...
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt for the ;-) mostly ;-) unbiased advice. Orolus do give their phone number and postal addresses on their site http://www.orolus.com/about/index.shtml but the other points about serial numbers and warranty cards are exactly the sort of thing I am wary about. So, you have PM ;-)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Matt - you have PM from me too.... Cheers, Ed


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

orolus being based where they are be very carefull.

Steve - U have Im.

Raven - I didnt get anything from you... :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

That's odd  - I've sent another one.....


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

Looking at the bacario website (not sure if anyone has used this site or not) I can get an Omega Seamaster automatic watch for around the Â£750 mark which is about Â£200 cheaper than duty free and also a whole lot cheaper that the Â£1100 standard price.

I thought about ordering it and sending to a mate in the states then getting them to courier it to me (save on the UK vat but pay it in the states). Anyone done this before?

Also Matt if you have any tips on questions to ask before purchase then this would be helpful.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Fin, i've contacted them a few times regarding a Breitling i have my eye on. I was going to pay them a visit whilst i was over there,send the box and certificate back in the post and wear it back. However I didn't get round to it. I've just looked at Matt's site www.blitzwatches.co.uk and although they are a tad more expensive i may journey down there when i've saved my pennys. If you buy from bacrio and your friend lives in New York were they are, you have to add 8.8% tax to the price stated and should anything go wrong with the watch you have to send it back to the US if you want it repaired under their warrenty. With Bliltz you can take it into a high street jewellers who's name for the life of me i can't remember and get it repaired there. I'm sure there was a thread a few months back listing members companys who offer discount to either forum or TTOC members and Matt was offering and extra 5% (or was it 25%  ) off the listed price


----------



## mattwarren (Jul 23, 2002)

Fin - Whatever form of post/courier you send from the states you will have to pay the VAT/DUTY as you will have to declare the item for insruance reasons and anything over a certain value ($60 i think) will have to pay VAT/Duty. FedEx/UPS/Airmail all pay the VAT on your behalf and then they collect it from you, hence you would not get it from them without paying for it! The only way around it is to physically bring it on on your wrist.

fastasflip - If you want any Breitling TTOC members can have 25% off RRP.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Matt I've sent a few further PMs with no reply. Drop me a line when you can (everyone else - apologies for the thread bump)


----------

